# The fishless fishermen's fellowship



## Pergamum (Dec 22, 2011)

Fishless Fishermen's Fellowship - YouTube

A great little video with a lot of implications for what many churches and orgs are doing with regards to evangelism and missions.


​*"Hey, let's go fishing!"*


----------

